# Do I need to wean onto ziwipeak for travel?



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Koda and I will be going to Tennessee for thanksgiving and again for Christmas. Since he's been eating pre made, frozen raw for several months now, I don't want him to go back on kibble to travel. I bought him a small bag of ziwipeak to eat while we're out of town. The question is, do I need to wean him to the ziwipeak before we travel? He is a great traveler and never gets an upset tummy. But I worry about the change from frozen pre made to ziwipeak may be too much, especially with flying and whatnot. I am I right to switch him over to the ziwipeak a few days before we leave? How do those of you who travel switch your pups' diets?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I would think it would be like switching any kind of food.....mix it together first to get them used to the new food. I will say though, my new puppy transioned very easily to Ziwipeak canned (and she loves it). No tummy troubles and much less stinky poo.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I think it would be just fine to switch him over to the ZP a few days before travel just to make you feel comfortable with how he will handle it. We don't travel, but I switch Lulu back and forth between Primal freeze dried & frozen and ZP often. I have no particular reason why I switch her--I just really like them both. Lulu is a dog that has a cast iron stomach I suppose, but it never bothers her a bit. I have even been known to give Primal for one meal and ZP for the other in the same day.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I use ziwipeak or S&C for travel food and I have to say I don't usually transition at all. We feed home made raw though, so every meal is different anyway- it is not like feeding a pre made. Even on vacation if it ends up convenient I will just give raw on vacation. For instance we went to Sedona recently and I brought ZP, I fed one meal of ZP then ended up at a restaurant with a raw dog food menu so they had raw beef for the next meal, then 2 zp meals the next day and then we went by a whole foods and everyone had a chicken foot for and an egg the next day. Mine are never bothered by one random meal of travel food here or there. It depends on the individuals though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the advice! I needed some reassurance as this is the first time we will be traveling since he's been on a completely raw diet.


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

Unless the dog has proven to be sensitive to food changes I don't worry about it.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I feed DIY raw and have no issues at all feeding the odd meal of ZiwiPeak. Like Annie I try and feed raw when out and about, I usually grab some chicken portions or minced beef at a supermarket. When camping I have always managed to find somewhere that will sell me some meat, a pub or cafe if there isn't a shop. Most people are really helpful, especially if you have the cute tiny dog with you


----------

